# Can Beta's survive in moving water?



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

I've always kept my Beta seperate from my regular 55 gallon tank because I thought it was supposed to be kept in still water. Would he be ok if I tossed him in my 55 gallon tank which has a filter and bio wheels and hence moving water? 

Also, can Beta's survive in brackish (1.006 salt level) water?

Finally, will the Beta coexist with my spotted puffer? 

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

in order

With caution
no 
no


----------



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

Wahoo!
doh!
doh!


----------



## cartman (Jan 19, 2007)

your puffer will rip him to pieces ive never heard of a betta in freshwater


----------



## scottysgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

Cartman do you mean betta in saltwater?


----------



## Vallon (Mar 7, 2007)

It depends on how strong is your filter. It should be ok.

As far as the brackish water, it should be ok. I have read from different sources that a little salt is fine for betta water. 

Not sure about your puffer.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

a little salt might be ok for short term but for brackish conditions?? I wouldnt think so....


----------



## scottysgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

Agree musho, for most fish putting them in water conditions (i.e. brackish) when that is not their natural habitat may lead to the fish surviving for awhile, but its life span will be shortened. And betta and puffer is not a good idea.


----------



## Siren (Mar 10, 2007)

As for liking moving water, it depends on the individual betta. I have a female that loves to swim in the current of my Aquaclear filter. She even sleeps under the flow, wrapped in java moss. 

I just suggest having the filter at one end of the tank, leaving the other side with less current. If you're really worried about it, you can lean a piece of slate against the wall furthest from the filter for the betta to rest behind.


----------

